# Software Version



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

What version of MMI software do people have installed? Just checked mine tonight and it shows the following... (you can find out by hitting Menu, then going to Settings then left button).

Wondering if anything will get updated when its in for its first service in a few weeks time.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

139 here... but it depends from TT or TTs, from some optional installed and the build date.. I have not found a logical sense yet!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

0380 - mines a TTS with only paint and hold assist options


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

Mr R said:


> What version of MMI software do people have installed?


0139 too


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting replies, thanks people... So the TT has a different version number to the TTS, but what is the option that gives the Gracenote database?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Didn't mean the color ahah but from some other optionals more important because I found TT newer than mine with same firmware and other newer with another firmware so there is somewhere the reason


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've got the Gracenote database on my 2016 TTS Roadster. I'll check it out next weekend if you don't get an answer as I cycle to work.Hopefully someone will reply before then


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Didn't mean the color ahah but from some other optionals more important because I found TT newer than mine with same firmware and other newer with another firmware so there is somewhere the reason


Haha I know, I just didn't want people to think the only option I specced was hold assist :lol:

As for gracenote db, maybe its part of the Audi Sound System? Whatever it is, its standard to the TTS. But looking at the options, there isn't really anything aside from the ASS (  ) that has anything to do with media :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

0229 on my car

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

0230 on my TTS


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It would be useful write like this
TT or TTs (or TTrs ahaha)
Build date
Software version

So we can have a better idea and bother Audi to update our cars!!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Rev said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't mean the color ahah but from some other optionals more important because I found TT newer than mine with same firmware and other newer with another firmware so there is somewhere the reason
> ...


I believe Gracenote is for Album art and media tags etc ie can read and update media metadata. It used to be used by a number of media apps for PC like Media player etc so could display album art and track listing off CD' mp3 etc

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gracenote


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Poorly worded sorry, I meant I don't know what option it is that it comes with.

Maybe its just because mine is a later build date and has newer software, and doesn't have anything to do with options selected?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

0229 here as well.

Tts produced july2015.

a guy on another forum went on Audi to update software, had a tts, earlier firmware than mine with no drive select indication under the gear. After the update ... no changes whatsoever, same version indicated on the mmi, no notable changes on the mmi eather. Audi paperwork was clear: software update. Unother user updated a tt and has been told that Audi service connects the car to a server that check if any update is due, apparently the update is tailored on the singular car depending from the options installed.


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

0413 here - TTS Roadster March 2016 with all three option packs.

Do the roadsters have different version numbers from the coupes? Anyone else have an 04xx version?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tommy you are 184 behind! Ahahah


----------

